# XTR Pedal Ti Axles



## meyer378 (Apr 19, 2011)

I was looking at some Ti axles for XTR M980 pedals and found some on eBay from a company called rockbros. Seems like mostly Chinese sellers are the ones selling these axles so im somewhat skeptical about buying them. Has anyone ordered these and how are they working? Are there any other options that aren't outrageously expensive for Ti axles for these pedals? Thanks for any help.


----------



## meyer378 (Apr 19, 2011)

Meant to say spindles.... Not axles

Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## WV_XCE (Dec 29, 2004)

ActionTec makes Ti spindles.


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

Anybody actually buy and install the Ti spindles? I am looking to upgrade my pedals to XTR and would probably want to add the Ti spindles. Just curious what your experience was (installing, weight reduction, and durability)...

Thanks all!


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

I bought the Ward Ind. Ti spindles for my XTR pedals two years ago and they've been excellent, no issues. I adjusted bearing play after the first ride and haven't had to touch them since.


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

Sweet! Thanks for the update. I think I have come down with a full blown case of weight weenie disease, with a side of Ti addiction. These are next on my list, 264.5 is very respectable for pedals (without going with beaters, which I can not stand - I have a pair gathering dust). Something about XTR just makes me drool.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Get a pair of Xpedo M-force 8 Ti instead. Even more titanium, even lighter, better at shedding mud... Simply better.


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

Crossmaxx said:


> Get a pair of Xpedo M-force 8 Ti instead. Even more titanium, even lighter, better at shedding mud... Simply better.


Those do look pretty nice... Only thing I noticed is the lack of a platform, but then again, I have always wondered if that platform adds any value (shoe does not touch it, and if it did it would impede unclipping... Do you know if these work with the multi release SPD Shimano cleats?


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

Crossmaxx said:


> Get a pair of Xpedo M-force 8 Ti instead. Even more titanium, even lighter, better at shedding mud... Simply better.


hmmm, been thinking of replacing my 747's (400g....) I weigh 180 without gear, wonder how big the fudge factor on the Ti axle weight limit of 180 is..... probably not worth stitches to find out, especially for 45g on a 25lb bike....

I switch between clipless and flats, depending on how I feel, just got a set of Diety Compound's that I LOVE so far. 340g for a durable flat is pretty damn good.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

shupack said:


> hmmm, been thinking of replacing my 747's (400g....) I weigh 180 without gear, wonder how big the fudge factor on the Ti axle weight limit of 180 is..... probably not worth stitches to find out, especially for 45g on a 25lb bike....
> 
> I switch between clipless and flats, depending on how I feel, just got a set of Diety Compound's that I LOVE so far. 340g for a durable flat is pretty damn good.


You can get the M-FORCE 8 CR model, which has the same titanium body but uses a steel spindle, hence no weight limit. Still considerably lighter than XTR.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

mtbdennis said:


> Those do look pretty nice... Only thing I noticed is the lack of a platform, but then again, I have always wondered if that platform adds any value (shoe does not touch it, and if it did it would impede unclipping... Do you know if these work with the multi release SPD Shimano cleats?


I don't know, but they are listed as Shimano cleat compatible, so it wouldn't surprise me if they were. Try sending them an e-mail?


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

Crossmaxx said:


> You can get the M-FORCE 8 CR model, which has the same titanium body but uses a steel spindle, hence no weight limit. Still considerably lighter than XTR.


Yes, that's what I was referring to with the 45g, not the difference over my 747's (that's 180g, or 135g for the CroMo axle)


----------



## buggymancan (Jan 30, 2005)

has anyone actually installed and tried the Rockbros Ti spindle for M 980?
Cannot seem to locate the Ward Industries Ti spindle for M980?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

buggymancan said:


> has anyone actually installed and tried the Rockbros Ti spindle for M 980?
> Cannot seem to locate the Ward Industries Ti spindle for M980?


I bought mine from torontocycles for $38.00 but he appears to be out of them? I would email him Buggy.


----------



## Clymbo (Oct 17, 2010)

My experiment with SPD titanium spindles (from toronto cycles) did not go well at all. I found myself having to tighten the bearing bolts after every couple of rides. Finally I realized that the titanium must be wearing away. My bolts were tight and were not coming loose. Here's what I found when I took apart my pedals. Completely grooved spindles where the bearing roll. I would say to anyone considering titanium spindles, stick with the stock spindle.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

My question is, why is shimano still using loose ball bearings these days. Cartridge bearings would be a way better idea.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Go Xpedo M-Force 8 Ti instead: better functionality (mud clearing, 3 sealed cartridge bearings per pedal) and much lower weight (215 grams per pair).


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

3-stars out of 5:

Xpedo M-Force Ti pedals review - BikeRadar USA


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

So that is a puzzling, and very short review (from 2011 BTW). I keep searching for the "full review", but I guess that's it.

I can't really sort out why they've given it a 3 out of 5, since the review seems to only suggest good things. Maybe the price and rider weight limit?

I have sooo many questions:

What was the testing they did? 
How long was the test period? 
What was the test rider weight? 
What kind of riding?
Did you actually have a chance to test it in highly muddy conditions?
What are the pros and cons of these pedals?


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I have noticed reviews where they only say good things about something, and then give it 3-stars. Probably factoring in price and just didn't find it compelling compared to other options but yet very good and nothing specifically wrong with it. So, for example, if you mostly cared about something it excelled at, such as low-weight, then you would pick it because it is light and had no issues.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't care how much something costs . If it is light, works well and is strong then I will get it . You have to be careful with these cheap aftermarket ti AXLES (had to caps that) . Not enough testing gets done and they aren't butted in the right sections .


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

Clymbo said:


> My experiment with SPD titanium spindles (from toronto cycles) did not go well at all. I found myself having to tighten the bearing bolts after every couple of rides. Finally I realized that the titanium must be wearing away. My bolts were tight and were not coming loose. Here's what I found when I took apart my pedals. Completely grooved spindles where the bearing roll. I would say to anyone considering titanium spindles, stick with the stock spindle.
> 
> View attachment 916362


I'm no materials expert, but using titanium as a bearing race seems like a bad idea. Another vote for the M-Force 8 (Ti or Cr depending on your weight).


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

Bikeradar scoring is always fairly questionable.

As for pedals, my vote goes for Speedplay Frogs. 206g for the ti version.

Great in dry conditions, with a really solid platform (doesn't rely on shoe sole) with lots of unrestricted float. You have to work out the mud a bit if used in the wet, but once you're in they're good.

I have a stainless set and cromoly set. Was thinking about getting Ti axles - but not so sure now after reading this thread.


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

The 3/5 Xpedo review was because they took exception to bushings being used. As others have mentioned though, the review is pretty old and newer versions use bearings all around- no bushings. Absolutely top class pedals, far better than XTR and only £80 if you hunt around on evilbay.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Dan-W said:


> The 3/5 Xpedo review was because they took exception to bushings being used. As others have mentioned though, the review is pretty old and newer versions use bearings all around- no bushings. Absolutely top class pedals, far better than XTR and only £80 if you hunt around on evilbay.


Cheers Dan, but how do you know this? There is no mention of bushings in the review. Actually, it's so short that I suspect the current page is missing a link to the full review, and we're just looking at the summary. (?)


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

They shortened almost all of the reviews from the full versions for some reason and I remember the content of the original


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

Dan-W said:


> They shortened almost all of the reviews from the full versions for some reason and I remember the content of the original


Hi.

It's normal. For the web content they always shorten the main review of the WhatMountainbike magazine 

For me it's Xpédo all the way too regarding spd's.

But where do you find the Mforce 8 Ti at 80£? I payed a lot more for a set of Mforce 4 Ti 

regards


----------



## Squashman (Jul 7, 2013)

I have had issues with the tension adjustment screw getting stripped out on my Xpedo Pedals. Never have had that issue on any of the Shimano pedals I have owned.


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

I tried the xpedo mforce 8 ti and find that if I pull up and twist my foot at the same time that it's very hard to clip out. I couldn't get used to it. This has never been an issue with my XTRs. It's like the xpedo snags. I tried the XTR cleat and the xpedo cleat and the same thing happened. Has anyone had the same experience or are my pedals somehow a little off?


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

My gf had the same xperience with the xpedos. Just about made her give up mountain biking. On a downhill everytime she stopped, she just couldn't get out of her pedals. Went back to the xtrs and the xpedos are on one of my hardtails. It was a shame, I got them special for her since she is 110lbs and needs her bike to be as light as possible.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I have the opposite problem, no matter what I do, I can't get the xpedos to keep me in the pedal, new cleats, shimano cleats, tension maxed out. Right now they just sit in a box because they won't work in my bike. Coming out the pedals during hard efforts usually results in injury.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

No luck with the xpedo cleats? My xpedos are pretty old mostly the first generation ones. They tend not to hold the shimano cleats as well.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

bridgestone14 said:


> No luck with the xpedo cleats? My xpedos are pretty old mostly the first generation ones. They tend not to hold the shimano cleats as well.


Nope, either way, they don't hold. Mforce 4Ti.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

We have xpedo CXR pros. 240 grams. Running them with Shimano SPD cleats with no issues. 

So happy to be done with XTRs. All of my sets of XTRs are trashed pretty quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

FJSnoozer said:


> We have xpedo CXR pros. 240 grams. Running them with Shimano SPD cleats with no issues.
> 
> So happy to be done with XTRs. All of my sets of XTRs are trashed pretty quickly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a new one. While I was running the Xpedos, I went through bearings, maybe a set every 6 months or so, for a couple sets over about a year. Have never worn out an XTR pedal (have several) or any other shimano pedal, except for old 545 cage bushings that were replaceable.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

Jayem said:


> That's a new one. While I was running the Xpedos, I went through bearings, maybe a set every 6 months or so, for a couple sets over about a year. Have never worn out an XTR pedal (have several) or any other shimano pedal, except for old 545 cage bushings that were replaceable.


I'll take a 6 month interval for sealed bearings over my experience with multiple XTR.

I haven't had the xpedo long enough, but plan on having a few sets of replacement bearings on hand to keep things fresh.

We are about to have; sets of the pedals across the household. I felt a few sets this weekend with 3500 MTB miles on them and they felt great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Weird, I've had 3 sets of SPD pedals in my riding lifetime. Were talking from when they first came out, what, late '80's? None XTRs though. Two of them are still in service. One has ti-spindles from way back. These have steel race inserts exactly because the first ones would groove.


----------

